# sdinohio



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

hello . not sure what doing wrong posting but no responce but new here and up coming tt oc 3t have questions thanks


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

hi sdinohio and welcome! you came to the right place - this site has some amazing people with great information...they are all angels and will answer your questions, give you great advice and support! They got me through every step of the way! What questions do you have?

I am sorry you are going through this - but I just had mine 8-21 and all I can say is I am soooooooo glad I did! You will do fine!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

welcome! Ask away, there are a lot of people that have had surgery fairly recently and should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

sdinohio said:


> hello . not sure what doing wrong posting but no responce but new here and up coming tt oc 3t have questions thanks


I do see that you've received responses to your other posts...are you not seeing them?


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey there! I just had a partial thyroidectomy on 8/30, and I thought it would be the end of the world. Turns out, I was SO wrong! I'm doing great! You will, too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sdinohio said:


> hello . not sure what doing wrong posting but no responce but new here and up coming tt oc 3t have questions thanks


Well durn! We did not mean to over look you! Tell us what's up!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sdinohio said:


> hello . not sure what doing wrong posting but no responce but new here and up coming tt oc 3t have questions thanks


You did not do anything wrong. Quite a few responded to you in the Newbies Thread but we had to archive that because in fact folks were being over looked.

I offer apolgies for any inconvenience to you!


----------

